# Physique critique advice



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi all

Please see photos attached initially.

Would like advice whether to cut/bulk. I would ideally like to be a lot bigger than I am now but leaner but just don't know how to get there. I reason bad to carbs and just bloat which I do not like

I get married in September so would like to get in the best shape by then preferably if anyone could help and be a life saver I'd really appreciate it.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I started with the same body shape as you a year ago. Chose to eat clean but a lot more often than I used too. couple that with a decent training schedule and you should see changes in your body shape within 6 months.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Personally I'd cut first. Get down to a decent bf level then you'll have a good base to go off then go into a lean calorie surplus.

Track your macros and train properly and you'll get some results mate I'm sure.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Eat clean, stop drinking, train hard and you'll be in shape for your wedding.

Ignore anyone says you need to bulk


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

12 week cut

Clen and t3

Done


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

100% bulk!


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

If you cut your bf down a bit you become more defined, I guess it's what you are aiming for?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you doing any cardio? If not I would keep diet the same, train and see if cardio makes a difference. If it doesn't alter diet


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I suggest you give the gym a go if you wish to slow your nipples growth switch the domnios to porriage oats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd bulk first tbh. People told me to cut first,ignored em and hit my best condition after my bulk/cut.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'd bulk first tbh. People told me to cut first,ignored em and hit my best condition after my bulk/cut.


You made a great transformation but if OP is natty then cutting will probably have the biggest visual effect in that time frame. So depends I guess lol


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I maybe think I should cut a bit first and get down to a decent bf level then lean bulk. I have been going to the gym for years and feel I have had very little progress really so really demotivated.

I find carbs really bloat me so have been cutting them down recently which seems to be working ok and have added some cardio in also recently. Please see my current diet below and any help would be great and also any training plan that would be good to

follow to get the desired results?

Breakfast

Pork loin, rump steak or chicken

2/3 scrambled eggs with mushroom, spinach, tomatoes

Mid-am

Handful mixed nuts

Apple

Lunch

This week am having the below

Chicken stir fry with onions, mangetout, baby sweet corn, ginger, honey, soy sauce

Wholemeal noodles

Mid-pm

Tuna with sweet potato and cottage cheese if in the office

Otherwise

Protein shake

Clementine

Gym

Post gym

Banana

Homemade shake with below

50g Impact protein

Peanut butter

Greek yoghurt

Skimmed milk

Frozen berries

Dinner

Mixed veggies

Fish

New potatoes

2-3 litres of water per day

X1 black coffee

X2 green tea

Macros from myfitnesspal

Calories - 3200

Carbs - 209

Protein - 234

Fats - 108

Cheers guys


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

mattygmbb said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> I maybe think I should cut a bit first and get down to a decent bf level then lean bulk. I have been going to the gym for years and feel I have had very little progress really so really demotivated.
> 
> ...


What do you weigh?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Are you natty?


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Currently 15st ish

31 yrs old

6ft 2

44" chest

34-36" waist


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes am natty.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If I were you I would not bulk or cut..If you bulk before you have got a muscle base you will get fat,if you cut without any muscle mass you will end up a skinny runt.. Just a clean diet and hard work in the gym will change your body shape.Then once you have something to work with you can chose which way to go.. 5x5 and cardio 3 times a week will surprise you.


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheers gearchange, as I say I have been training for years and still where I am now and eating ok like listed above is this not clean enough? Started cardio x3 per week already so just a training plan to follow.

Thanks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mattygmbb said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> I maybe think I should cut a bit first and get down to a decent bf level then lean bulk. I have been going to the gym for years and feel I have had very little progress really so really demotivated.
> 
> ...


You dont eat all that everyday and if you do - why?


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

No of course I don't eat the same meal plan every day it does change but always try and hit around the same macros.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

mattygmbb said:


> No of course I don't eat the same meal plan every day it does change but always try and hit around the same macros.


Are you consistent or constantly changing things with diet / routine?

I'm in similar situation but can honesty say I've had fvck all consistency so far so can only blame myself lol


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

gearchange said:


> If I were you I would not bulk or cut..If you bulk before you have got a muscle base you will get fat,if you cut without any muscle mass you will end up a skinny runt.. Just a clean diet and hard work in the gym will change your body shape.Then once you have something to work with you can chose which way to go.. 5x5 and cardio 3 times a week will surprise you.


I agree with this... Tbh mate what you need to do is get your training sorted if youve been hitting the gym for years you dont have much to show for it so that would be first. diet wise thats fine for where your at learn about how to train and develop muscle mass first you dont need bulk or cut just a good intense routine and you'll see some good changes in time


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks again

I don't change things in a weekly basis but do get bored quick.

I'm at a good gym equipment wise but knowledge from staff not great so struggling to get a good routine to stick to. Is there anything proven to work well routine wise for someone in my position to work with?

Cheers


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

gearchange said:


> If I were you I would not bulk or cut..If you bulk before you have got a muscle base you will get fat,if you cut without any muscle mass you will end up a skinny runt.. Just a clean diet and hard work in the gym will change your body shape.Then once you have something to work with you can chose which way to go.. 5x5 and cardio 3 times a week will surprise you.


This is really good advice. I'd do this and play with a macros calculator. Read the stickys, but focus on carb cycling.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> This is really good advice. I'd do this and play with a macros calculator. Read the stickys, but focus on carb cycling.


Carbs cycling will do you well or use vegetables instead of your usual carbs sources for 4-6 weeks

Works wonders for me

Stay healthy


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok diet side sorted now for the training.

Would I be best sticking to a FB routine x3 per week as this is all I can get to the gym? Looking at my pics I have mainly done a basic split chest/bis, back/tri, legs/shoulders so wondering which would work best for improving my body composition and get me where I want to be for the wedding?

Cheers all


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheers Tommy ICF I take it as the Jason Blaha Ice Cream Fitness is that correct? Have you experience with this routine?

Ta


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

mattygmbb said:


> Cheers Tommy ICF I take it as the Jason Blaha Ice Cream Fitness is that correct? Have you experience with this routine?
> 
> Ta







His new routine if your interested


----------



## AJDBodybuilder (Mar 23, 2015)

cut


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

mattygmbb said:


> Ok diet side sorted now for the training.
> 
> Would I be best sticking to a FB routine x3 per week as this is all I can get to the gym? Looking at my pics I have mainly done a basic split chest/bis, back/tri, legs/shoulders so wondering which would work best for improving my body composition and get me where I want to be for the wedding?
> 
> Cheers all


Mon - Squat, Bench, Over head press

Wed - Deadlift, Row, Pull ups

Frid - Squat, Bench, Deadlift

See how I threw bench in there twice? That some Tommy Bananas Sh!t right there kids.


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol cheers mate


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

What sort of rep range/sets etc?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> If I were you I would not bulk or cut..If you bulk before you have got a muscle base you will get fat,if you cut without any muscle mass you will end up a skinny runt.. Just a clean diet and hard work in the gym will change your body shape.Then once you have something to work with you can chose which way to go.. 5x5 and cardio 3 times a week will surprise you.


Spot on.

Everyone who says cut are on PEDS and don't realise there will be nothing left of the poor dude when he's finished. If you really do want to get bigger, then eat a small surplus and train your ass off. Once you reach a size that you're moderately happy with, eat a small deficit and slowly lean out until you're happy.

Don't look at people's avi's here and think that's what you want to aim for as the majority of them are assisted and you could never look like that natty.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Eat clean, cut out the junk food, biscuits, fizzy juice etc and dont worry about bulking or cutting. Get a programme and stick with it till the end, whether that's a 5x5 routine, PPL, full body or Upper Lower split.

Theres loads of routines on here that you can copy


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

If you cut now and get it wrong you will resemble golom from the hobbit...


----------



## mattygmbb (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol thanks Acidreflux better get it right then.


----------

